
Ask HN: How to find remote jobs? - dmitryame
Are there any job boards that list remote positions? Every job site I have recently tried requires to enter a location, which limits the search to one Geo Location. 
Ironically, https:&#x2F;&#x2F;remote.com&#x2F; seems like a scam. Is there a legitimate source of remote jobs on the web?
======
3riverdev
[http://stackoverflow.com/jobs?allowsremote=true&sort=p](http://stackoverflow.com/jobs?allowsremote=true&sort=p)

[https://angel.co/jobs](https://angel.co/jobs) (startup focused — when
searching, hit the “Remote OK” checkbox under “Job Type”)

[https://www.flexjobs.com/](https://www.flexjobs.com/)

[https://remoteworkhub.com/remote-jobs/](https://remoteworkhub.com/remote-
jobs/)

[https://weworkremotely.com](https://weworkremotely.com)

[https://remoteok.io](https://remoteok.io)

[http://www.workingnomads.co/jobs](http://www.workingnomads.co/jobs)

[https://jobspresso.co/#s=1](https://jobspresso.co/#s=1)

[https://jobs.github.com/positions?description=remote&locatio...](https://jobs.github.com/positions?description=remote&location=)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/jobs](https://news.ycombinator.com/jobs) (not
typically remote, but can occasionally find a few)

([https://www.3riverdev.com/how-to-find-a-remote-
job](https://www.3riverdev.com/how-to-find-a-remote-job))

------
DoreenMichele
There is a list towards the bottom of this page.

[http://worldwidewebworks.blogspot.com/p/work.html](http://worldwidewebworks.blogspot.com/p/work.html)

------
reszkep
[https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/remote-developer-
jobs](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/remote-developer-jobs)

------
WalterGR
Check out past posts on this subject:
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=find%20remote&sort=byPopularit...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=find%20remote&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

------
mtmail
list of such job boards:
[https://github.com/raynesio/remotelist](https://github.com/raynesio/remotelist)

------
magicalsweater
The company has openings, they just aren’t advertised. Cold email the
companies you dream of working for!

------
AdamGibbins
[https://remoteok.io/](https://remoteok.io/)

------
whb07
remoteok.io and I would check specific job pages to your language of choice or
framework.

